# Anyone ever hear of a Gold Seal Chef?



## Craigofnot (Oct 15, 2018)

I have started a new job and a fellow new employee has claimed she has a Gold Seal. In Canada we have Red Seal certification, which is interprovincial and Blue Seal which is provincial but I am having a hard time finding anything on a Gold Seal.
Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Sorry never heard of it. Sounds like something you'd see on a product. Did you try asking her what it is and how she got it?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

By any chance would the “ gold seal” be from one of the Maritime provinces?


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

I think she's pulling your leg. 

Unless I'm reading the Canadian Government's web page wrong, there are 5 certifications for chefs in Canada: Blue Seal, Red Seal, Certified Working Chef (CWC), Certified Chef de Cuisine (CCC) and Certified Master Chef (CMC). From what I can tell, the Red and Blue Seal certification process is separate and apart from the other three and is required in order to be CDC and CMC certified. 

The only Gold Seal certification that I can find deals with heavy construction.


----------



## rbrad (Apr 29, 2011)

In Nova Scotia and maybe other provinces the gold seal allowed you to work in the province as a journeyman.It was the same exam as the red seal but you only needed 60% to pass.No one took it seriously and as far as I know it hasn’t existed in thirty years.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

A-yup. That’s why I asked if the Chef came from one of the Maritime provinces....


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

No, but when I was young lots of chefs took "Golden Seal".


----------

